# Western snow deflector install



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I got a new poly snow deflector, it is red and not ribbed. I got the 7 bolts across the top in. But there are 2 curled bolts that I think bolt on each end for suport. If that is correct how far down do you drill the hole in the poly?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Are you putting this on a poly blade or you have the poly deflector?

If its a Ploy blade, you dont need the 2 extra pieces, they are for the pro steel blades and you will need to drill the holes in the piece of angle that is under the rolled top edge of the mold board.

Ill look and see if i can find a link to the directions for that since you probably didnt get a copy (not unusal).


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Crash, it sounds like you don't have the install instructions... Here they are:

http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=445


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

thanks for throwing those up for me, went to find them and then got drug off to the store with the wife!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Crash935;465796 said:


> thanks for throwing those up for me!


 Always happy to help bud...



Crash935;465796 said:


> ....went to find them and then got drug off to the store with the wife!


.....and that's why I'm not married.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Its steel plow putting poly deflector on. The new deflectors don't have ribs so that diagram didnt really help, but thanks for trying. I have it on just want to know how far down to drill hole for the support ends. If I drill wrong could scrap deflector.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

No, the deflector, though rigid, does flex quite a bit. After it gets older, it gets a bit softer, too. Simply mount the deflector first, then bolt up the support rods to the deflector, and that will give you a good idea of where the holes need to be drilled to bolt into the moldboard. I have one - and right not, the support rod is broke, so at times, the corner of the deflector flaps up and down.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I think you looked at the wrong instruction sheet...second one down on the list..http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/63384_092304.pdf

You can see the curled support bolts don't go _on the front side _of the blade and through the deflector.... _they're for the backside_...


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. But what purpose does it serve mounted to the backside.:redbounce


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They support the curled part at the top of the blade...


----------

